# Hire a driver?



## Ross&MaryAnn (Dec 28, 2017)

How should we go about hiring a driver for when we are exploring Mexico? Are there companies? Can anyone recommend anyone? My husband is having a knee replaced in March. When we visit depends on his recovery so I can't give dates now. We are hoping for June. We want to visit 3 areas so we would need a driver in each area. We are planning to go to Aguacalientes, Puruandiro and Tequesquitengo. Can anyone recommend real estate agents in those areas?


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Every area seems to have drivers who will take you where you need to go. I don't know where you are, but I do have the name of a family of good, reliable drivers in the lake Chapala area.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Ross&MaryAnn said:


> How should we go about hiring a driver for when we are exploring Mexico? Are there companies? Can anyone recommend anyone? My husband is having a knee replaced in March. When we visit depends on his recovery so I can't give dates now. We are hoping for June. We want to visit 3 areas so we would need a driver in each area. We are planning to go to Aguacalientes, Puruandiro and Tequesquitengo. Can anyone recommend real estate agents in those areas?


I just sent you a PM (private message).


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Ross&MaryAnn said:


> How should we go about hiring a driver for when we are exploring Mexico? Are there companies? Can anyone recommend anyone? My husband is having a knee replaced in March. When we visit depends on his recovery so I can't give dates now. We are hoping for June. We want to visit 3 areas so we would need a driver in each area. We are planning to go to Aguacalientes, Puruandiro and Tequesquitengo. Can anyone recommend real estate agents in those areas?


Tequesquitengo, Morelos ? I am familiar with it - what would make you consider that area ? Puente de Ixtla and surrounding areas appear to be extremely violent at the moment. But don't take my word for it. Search on it from the Cuernavaca paper :

https://www.elsoldecuernavaca.com.mx/search?search=puente de ixtla

https://www.elsoldecuernavaca.com.mx/search?search=Tequesquitengo

It is a man made lake. The closest thing I can think of is maybe a Lake Meade (with no dam) that you can drive around in about an hour. 

As you probably know it is perhaps 45-60 minutes outside Cuernavaca Centro. There is apparently a Morelos' bus line that goes there from either Taxquena Mexico City or Cuernavaca. 

Grupo Pullman de Morelos Destinos Venta de Boletos


----------



## Ross&MaryAnn (Dec 28, 2017)

lat19n said:


> Tequesquitengo, Morelos ? I am familiar with it - what would make you consider that area ? Puente de Ixtla and surrounding areas appear to be extremely violent at the moment. But don't take my word for it. Search on it from the Cuernavaca paper :
> 
> https://www.elsoldecuernavaca.com.mx/search?search=puente de ixtla
> 
> ...


Thanks! We do need to learn more and we're trying! 

Do you know know anything about Tepic?


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Ross&MaryAnn said:


> Thanks! We do need to learn more and we're trying!
> 
> Do you know know anything about Tepic?


Many years ago, we spent a night in Tepic while bussing to the Pacific coast. My impression of of the city from that brief visit was that it was dominated by a very large, noisy and polluting sugar mill. Maybe it's changed for the better since then.


----------

